# please post pics of your bikes here



## singlestoph (Jan 7, 2005)

*Please post pics of your bikes here (Gallery)*

at least one of each you have p )

so they are better to find




























cheers chris


----------



## mateoway (Aug 24, 2004)

*one of*

four.


----------



## OneGearGuy (Jun 15, 2004)

*Mine*

1. Waltworks 29er
2. Jamis (inexpensive SS conversion)- acts as geared bike (1x9) when necessary.  
3. Bianchi Pista doing commuter duty

I need to resize the photos of my '92 Cannondale Track bike- all original.

 GG


----------



## The Tractor (Jan 15, 2004)

*The Tractor*

My plowin' machine galore. Next on my SS hit list is my '88 Trek 400 w/semi-horz drops, and one of my Jamis HT's. Film @11

Rob


----------



## *rt* (Jan 15, 2004)

*mine...*

in no particular order:

La Belle Dame en Rose: '04 Surly 1x1









the new baby: '05 custom Titus Racer X








(currently sporting a Manitou Skareb Super-80)

my first love: '01 Trek 8000









not pictured: 2 roadies
'01 Trek 5200
'00 Bianchi Giro

also not pictured: 
'76 Motobecane Nomad
and various other frames & parts

rt


----------



## DiRt DeViL (Dec 24, 2003)

*My fleet*

Stable









Trail bike (Giant VT)









Roadie (Orbea Volata)









Grocery getter (Cdale M700) (converted SS)









Saddle less Main ride (Kona Unit)









The saddle broke and was sent to ProNet for warranty replace/repair.

Not individually pictured are my son's rides, Diamondback Octane 24 and Trek KDR1000 roadie.


----------



## Guital2 (Feb 4, 2005)

m ,mn.,m.


----------



## shiggy (Dec 19, 1998)




----------



## oakhills (Mar 30, 2004)

*my ss*

Here is my Jericho....


----------



## dansjustchillin (Apr 8, 2004)

first is the fixation, then my schwinn which is about to get a make over, then the centurion which is also about to get a make over. then my latest score which is gonna be ss too via an eno hub. and this is just single speeds.


----------



## brado1 (Oct 5, 2004)

*My favorite 2*

My Banshee SS and the Id


----------



## singlestoph (Jan 7, 2005)

Anotherone
my new prototypeframe for my own bikes









german "singlestar" cog 









EBB









a 29er will follow soon


----------



## 1 cog frog (Dec 21, 2004)

*My SS stable*

80's Schwinn World Traveller (Commuter)
Zion 853 EBB (ss mtb)
Converted Nashbar steel frame (kids trailer hauler)


----------



## Evil4bc (Apr 13, 2004)

singlestoph said:


> Anotherone
> my new prototypeframe for my own bikes
> 
> 
> ...


That's a beauty !

The color looks similer to a custom frame I did for a friend of mine .
We used Glow in the dark clear coat ..... Glow in the dark is the new pink !


----------



## JMH (Feb 23, 2005)

*The Buckler*

World, meet the Buckler.

I haven't ridden her off road yet because of her namesake buckled chain stay. Yesterday I sleeved and bolted the offending member with a section of Titec Hellbent bar and she's good to go.

And no, I won't reveal the name of the builder... I don't want 10k of these things on the trails.

JMH


----------



## Evil4bc (Apr 13, 2004)

*ooops here a pic of my bike*

Here's a pic of the bike with the glow in the dark clear coat .


----------



## RustyBearings (Feb 7, 2005)

That's a slick ride

I like the paint job... so pure and flawless 

You back from N. Cal ?



JMH said:


> World, meet the Buckler.


----------



## wooglin (Jan 6, 2004)

Trail bike
<img src ="https://forum.bikemag.com/photopost/data/500/1212clogged1-med.jpg">

Roadie
<img src ="https://forum.bikemag.com/photopost/data/500/1212roadie2-med.jpg">

Fix
<img src ="https://forum.bikemag.com/photopost/data/500/1212bike-med.jpg">

Commuter
<img src ="https://forum.bikemag.com/photopost/data/500/1212stump-med.jpg">


----------



## Mattman (Feb 2, 2004)

*The finest of my stable*

These are the MTBs, two SS and a geary. I have a couple roadies and three more SS bikes which I built for fun and to sell. I'm working on a couple more projects as well.


----------



## toyota200x (Sep 9, 2005)

I don't have a SS YET, but one will come.


----------



## toyota200x (Sep 9, 2005)

I don't have a SS YET, but one will come.


----------



## toyota200x (Sep 9, 2005)

I don't have a SS YET, but one will come.


----------



## SoloRider (Aug 6, 2004)

Most recent photo I've got.


----------



## toyota200x (Sep 9, 2005)

How do I delete my posts?


----------



## Upchuck (Jan 30, 2004)

*A few of mine*

IF Deluxe 1x1 1997 frame:

















Dyna Cruiser 1x1:









Santa Cruz VP Free:









My other geared full suspension freeride rig:









_Not pictured: Turner 5*, IF Deluxe gearie, LeMond Zurich, Kona Bear Deluxe and a Zaskar LE converted to trials._


----------



## 2farfwd (Jan 24, 2004)

Ok, I'll play too.....


----------



## PickledFish (Jan 24, 2004)

darrrrrrr...


----------



## American Jesus (Apr 22, 2005)

PickledFish said:


> darrrrrrr...


hahahaha man i love that bike. to bad your leavin for college tomrrow....lame


----------



## sadexpunk (Aug 28, 2005)

heres my 2 babies


----------



## Upchuck (Jan 30, 2004)

What fork are you running on the Kona? and how does your Magura brake arch attach to the fork?


----------



## sadexpunk (Aug 28, 2005)

forks are orange. not sure of the model. E8 or something maybe? much prefer them to P2s. love the shape of them.

the magura brake arches just fit over the bolts on the brakes. not directly to forks. the bosses on the forks are on the reverse side.

cheers


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

*My rides...*

My SS










My FS


----------



## Upchuck (Jan 30, 2004)

sadexpunk said:


> the magura brake arches just fit over the bolts on the brakes. not directly to forks. the bosses on the forks are on the reverse side.


The bosses being on the trailing side is what threw me. What's the fork made of? How's the weight?


----------



## edemtbs (Apr 12, 2005)

*Drutherless Dreadfish...*

glowing ion in the light.


----------



## sadexpunk (Aug 28, 2005)

steel (i think!) and light! dunno the exact weight. not important. they just look grrrreaaat!!!


----------



## jim-bob (Mar 20, 2005)

And it's actually a 2x3, but hey, no derailleurs!


----------



## DiRt DeViL (Dec 24, 2003)

*My buddy's SS conversion*

Converted Fuji Outland


----------



## singlestoph (Jan 7, 2005)

toyota200x said:


> How do I delete my posts?


you can not delete
but overwrite your postings

for example taking ther gears of the bike  
make another picture  
and
post it there


----------



## MikeCordell (Aug 14, 2005)

this is all until the new rim arrives from nashbar, such a good deal it has me considering building a matching front wheel.... the poor CR-18 never stood a chance, hope the Mavic M121 holds up better....


----------



## CanzoTi (Jun 25, 2005)

PickledFish said:


> darrrrrrr...


Tht cow bike rules man, nice ride!


----------



## FoShizzle (Jan 18, 2004)

*FoShizzlespeeds*

26er

















and one dirty picture...









29er flavor


----------



## neville (Jan 7, 2004)

*Most of mine*

Couple to come in a few weeks


----------



## 2gears=1speed (Jun 5, 2004)

*my Rigor Mootis / UNO*

...for this forum - i decided to just show the SS!  ...a recent shot taken at Tahoe with some Granite boulders in the background! ...gotta love Tahoe on a SS!


----------



## TR (Jan 12, 2004)

My Surly










My Squishy geary


----------



## Weaver (Feb 13, 2005)

bar/xc/dj/loaner/all purpose bike. i beat this thing to sh!t i love it. a more unique/glamorous ss currently being built however


----------



## rollinrob (Feb 22, 2004)

*My Bikes*

MY bikes, an 02 IF deluxe singlespeed, 03 Epic comp and an 05 Orbea Orca.


----------



## SSPIN (Sep 21, 2004)




----------



## scoutdog (Jan 6, 2004)

*Spicer*


----------



## fatheadfred (Dec 17, 2004)

bikke


----------



## jdub347 (Jan 29, 2004)

My Rig










My fixie


----------



## tgrossner (Sep 6, 2005)

*Marin and Bontrager*

One SS, one gear'd...The steel Marin is being swapped for a Ti Marin as soon as I get the time. Probably this weekend.


----------



## dookie (Sep 6, 2005)

sspin...props to the PDG 90! mine's the following year ('92)...lugged & silver brazed, not TIGed.










dookie


----------



## 1FG rider (Jul 9, 2004)

*Here's mine..*

1. Schwinn SS Cruiser.
2. Santa Cruz Blur hanging from the rafters for over a year now
3. Cannondale 1FG


----------



## Pho'dUp (Feb 6, 2004)

Old Bike. 34T X 20T










New Bike. 33T X 21T


----------



## scrublover (Dec 30, 2003)

200? Bianchi Eros convert to fixed with an ENO rear wheel. Now with regular drops, and Cane Creek drop levers for brake/grabbing duty. gets most of my commute and road mileage time. i. love. this. bike.

fixed/free Crosscheck. grocery and bad weather commute/road ride. once in a rare while i'll strip the fenders/rack off and go hit a local trail. fixed there on the road, flip the wheel to the easier free gear for the trail.

Ionic Johnny Rotten EBB SS. haven't been on it much lately. new squishy bike, and i just can't take the rigid any longer. too harsh on my wrists/shoulders, even with good gloves/grips/fatty tires. got a slightly used fork e-bay buy coming for it. sold the sussy fork i was running on it; bad move. one i have the front end with some more cushion, it'll get much more use. i tend to ride this one far more in the winter than the summers.

my precious..... Peyto Wild Bill do it all bike. me likey. with the Pike up front, it'll go up or down nearly anything. nearly. usually what prevents said up or down is either rider error, or lack of testicular fortitude. this has been my most versatile/favourite bike i've ever had. room for up to a 2.7 tire in back, can takeup to a 7" DC fok if i want. 69deg head angle with the Pike at 140mm. great on my everyday trails, at lift serviced stuff, around town playing around, and everything else i've done with.

ah, the squishy new love. Supergo Weyless-67 (a Bullit clone, simple single pivot) now has a Boxxer Ride on the front, rather than the Z-150 pictured. it makes the ride. 6-7" in back, adjustable front from 133-178mm. climbs very well for how beefy it is, especially nice being able to lower a dual crown fork down for the climbs! by no means suplanting the Peyto, but it did stir pangs of jealousy in her heart for a bit.


----------



## InfXXIV40-60 (Mar 29, 2004)

*The trifecta*

Three bikes all regularly ridden...I have no off-road geared machines.

The crosscheck is fixed gear w/ 44 mutanos...

The rockhopper was a gift from some mechanic friends...I teach mountain biking and this is a perfect bike for rides with kids....(I like riding it with flip flops)

The custom high ti 29er...pretty much the sweetest bike ever....


----------



## xstreme (Apr 28, 2004)

Here's mine:










It's an old 92 Kona Explosif (re-sprayed) with original Project II forks. Mainly used for flying around town but sometimes gets let out on the trails.


----------



## Rockin (Apr 29, 2004)

*Here is my current SS*

but not for long. Up for sale as I found a titanium Yeti Road Project that I had to have.


----------



## merlin (Jan 20, 2004)

My Fleet


----------



## merlin (Jan 20, 2004)

My bikes


----------



## kerley (Aug 30, 2005)

Here is my 1FG rigid. Hope xc hubs on 717s, Thomson stem and post, xlite carbon bars, XTR chainset. Comes in at well under 20lbs.


----------



## Singular (Sep 21, 2005)

My Rig









My Fixie


----------



## Smoove1 (Sep 22, 2005)

Mattman said:


> These are the MTBs, two SS and a geary. I have a couple roadies and three more SS bikes which I built for fun and to sell. I'm working on a couple more projects as well.


My bike smokes those bikes:


----------



## bike_freak (Dec 24, 2003)

My SS And my Giant XTC.


----------



## montclairbobbyb (Aug 4, 2003)

*Zion 853 EBB*

It's steel, it's rigid and it's fast....mmmbwaaaaahaaaaahaaaah.... IT LIVES !!!!

Anatomy of a Monster:

NEW BODY PARTS:

Zion 853 EBB, 19" (w/eccentric bottom bracket)
Surly 1x1 Rigid fork
Cane Creek S2 headset
Wheels - Sun Ryno Lites with Surly SS Disc hubs 
16-tooth bmx-style freewheel (screw-on)
Sette Edge stem
Sette APX carbon seatpost
Lizard Skin lock-on grips
8-speed chain

STOLEN BODY PARTS:

Avid Mechanical Discs w/Speed Dial Levers (from the la-bor-atry of Dr Franken-Klein)
RaceFace Prodigy cranks (w/22/32 chainrings)
Easton EC70 carbon riser bars (from my now headless Giant home-brew SS)
Seat (borrowed from my Jekyll... still searching for unsuspecting donor....)
Rear tire - Klein Death Grip 2.3 
Front tire - Continental Vertical 2.3

I LOVE THIS BIKE..... MMBWAAAAAAHAAAHAAAAAH !!!!!
That's "DOCTOR" MontclairBobbyB....


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2005)

*My fleet*

Here's my KM, which now sports a WB fork.

And my personal Indigo Cycles...

Missing are my Bianchi Cuss and my Primer grey Giant SS beater


----------



## The Tractor (Jan 15, 2004)

*My other bikes...........*

Jamis Dakar, Jamis Eureka, Jamis Cross-Country, 1988 Trek 400T (I bought it new) and my Nirve Beach Cruiser.

Rob


----------



## 2Slo4U (Jan 12, 2004)

*I'll play*

Blur LT
Chameleon SS
Specialized Tarmac


----------



## SlowerThenSnot (Jul 16, 2004)

*Mine*

My 2 rides.....

Jamis Exlie, Voodoo shango


----------



## twysted_prism (Sep 14, 2004)

*a couple more*

my inbred and pinkenstein - pink frame spare part surgery disaster


----------



## usr666 (Jul 13, 2004)

*Rich Adams SS*

Just posting the SS... RIch Adams steel SS, built with old parts from my old MTB... converted King hubs soon to put on Avid mech disc/IRO wheelset. Upgrading as I get cash. Fun as hell, it was the only mtb I had at the start of the season and rode it 3 times a week, got the new geared mtb and wow I was hell lot faster ha...


----------



## altitude (Dec 27, 2004)

here are my bikes:

04er Spot Titanium "Hillary":





































94er Marin TeamTitanium "Gladys":



























Surly CrossCheck "Nancy":


----------



## Treadhead (Jul 4, 2005)

*Here's my 1994 Steel Stumpjumper:*

32/18 - 24 lb.


----------



## Treadhead (Jul 4, 2005)

*And my 1995 Vision R40*

Very comfy to ride


----------



## Treadhead (Jul 4, 2005)

*And my 2005 Heckler*

Like Butta


----------



## MD Bullit (Feb 14, 2004)

FoShizzle said:


> 26er
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i hope those aren't the Hope trials brakes?


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

my sweets:


----------



## seafarinman (Aug 21, 2005)

Here are mine:

2000 Supergo Access Ti frame
C'dale aluminum P-bone rigid fork
Cane Creek headset
Weyless stem
Kore XC riser bar
DEAN Ti post
Flite saddle
UN-73 BB
Kooka cranks with Blackspire 34T SS ring and Raceface bash
Bonty Race X wheels with 16T rear cog
XT V-brakes (Avid BB mechs/A2Z adapter/rigid disc brake fork next weekish)
Man-O-War magnesium platforms
Very Light

2004 Kamis Komodo FX
01 Marzocchi Z3 air 100 fork
Cane Creek headset
Weyless DH shorty stem
Performance carbon riser bar
Deore shifters
LX/XT derailleurs
Truvativ 5D crank on UN72 BB
Deore/Mavic X223 wheels with Kenda Stick-E front/Tioga DH 2.3 tires
PD-M545 pedals
HEAVY!!


----------



## motoman711 (May 7, 2004)

*Just the SS*

Here is my Single


----------



## gsteinb (Jul 9, 2005)

the just finished rebuild of my 93 Kona.




























now it's time to use the Surly to lure someone else into the sport.


----------



## mr plow (Mar 22, 2005)

Here is my pride and joy!!








Ahem, well, maybe not!!!  
hehe

Here are my Actual bikes! 
















My commuter will be a singlespeed very soon and will also feature studded tyres in anticipation of winter! However the flat pedals will stay!! Flatty pride!!!!!!!!!!1!!!!11 
I also have a couple bmx's, just don't have any pics at the mo.


----------

